# Only a few days left...



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

#wildquail #brittany #until11-26 #happythanksgiving


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Ah, but we can't hunt quail here currently. Haven't seen a quail here since the Winters of '77 and '78! Those two consecutive Winters wiped them out. 

Let's face it, quail are basically a southern bird. But, they used to be everywhere around here! 

I kind of find it amusing that people talk about "global warming" now, but they didn't back when quail were so common this far North.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice SKB!


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

ckfowler said:


> Nice SKB!


Thanks ckfowler. Had it since I was 14. Passed it on to my 14 year old son.


----------

